# Live view versus eye piece shooting question



## marie1128 (Oct 27, 2013)

Why don't I see professional photographers using the live view (the LCD screen) when they are doing shoots? Obviously, they are using a much better camera than I am (mine is just a Rebel t5i), but do the higher end dslrs' live view modes not take pictures as fast as my Rebel does (when shooting in live view)? Or what is the reason they don't use the live view mode more often?

I personally don't like to use the eye piece, I think because I am left eye dominant, I wear glasses, and I feel a little claustrophobic using the eye piece.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 27, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> Why don't I see professional photographers using the live view (the LCD screen) when they are doing shoots? Obviously, they are using a much better camera than I am (mine is just a Rebel t5i), but do the higher end dslrs' live view modes not take pictures as fast as my Rebel does (when shooting in live view)? Or what is the reason they don't use the live view mode more often?
> 
> I personally don't like to use the eye piece, I think because I am left eye dominant, I wear glasses, and I feel a little claustrophobic using the eye piece.



Ok, first a quick disclaimer, I'm an amateur photographer, not a professional - also, offer is not valid in all states, batteries are not included, your mileage may vary - ok, now that all that is out of the way, here goes.

I don't use live view for a few reasons actually.  Most of what I photograph is wildlife and most of my shots are handheld.  If I use the viewfinder the camera is well within my center of gravity and thus far more stable for my shot.  More stable means a much sharper image.  Holding it out far enough to see the LCD screen takes it outside my center of gravity, and that means lower quality results - especially in my case since most of my photos are taken with a telephoto lens.

Second live view has a delay factor built in - the delay will vary from camera to camera of course.  For shooting portraits/landscapes etc the delay is short enough that it really isn't much of an issue - but if I'm tracking a bird in flight it can make things far more difficult for me to say the least.

Third consideration is battery life - using the viewfinder extends the amount of time I can be out and about taking shots because it takes a lot less juice from the battery than using the LCD screen.  

And of course the most important reason for me at least - well, when I started using cameras they didn't have LCD screens.  I've been using a viewfinder for so long doing it any other way seems entirely unnatural too me.  Now the most important thing to take away from all of this - if you like Live View and it works well for what you do by all means keep using it.  That's why they put features like that on a camera in the first place.  What works well for you and feels natural for you is what is going to give you your best results.  This is one of those deals where there is not "right" or "wrong" answer.  

Above terms subject to change without notice, all sales are final, please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery.. lol


----------



## gaz87 (Oct 27, 2013)

As the guy above me already said batterly life and focus time is the main factor. If you are wanting to take quick shots, waiting for the live view to find focus isn't really ideal. 
I think it does have its uses however.

In low light situations, it is probably better to use live view as the screen is brightened. It also always shows 100% coverage (some vewfinders can show a few percent less than 100%). It also allows you to zoom in and focus perhaps more accurately. 
You could also say that if you want to use liveview, you have to hold the camera in a less stable way which could mean blurry shots as your arms will be longer and could shake about more. If you use the viewfinder, your arms will be bent and therefore more stable. 

Those are my thoughts anyway


----------



## PJL (Oct 27, 2013)

When you're hand-holding an SLR, at least in my experience, using the eye piece and holding the camera close to your face is much more stable than live view. I only use live view when I'm using a tripod, and even then, usually only when I'm shooting from a perspective where using the eye piece would be impractical and the subject is static, as my camera doesn't allow AF in live view.

I also left eye dominant and wear glasses. You just get used to it.


----------



## Bulb (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with all of the above.

My main concern in live view is AF speed. Live view AF has always been slow and unreliable for me. I've missed at least one good shot because of it.

Of course, there are some situations where I can only get a shot in live view. The rest of the time I use my viewfinder exclusively.


----------



## peter27 (Oct 27, 2013)

OP, you say that you never see professional photographers using the LCD when shooting, and at the same time you state in your signature that you are at a very early stage in your own photography. Do you mind me asking, what contact have you had with professionals?


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> I personally don't like to use the eye piece, I think because I am left eye dominant, I wear glasses, and I feel a little claustrophobic using the eye piece.



1. Verify which eye is dominant.  Use whichever it is to look through the viewfinder.

2. If your prescription is such that you can adjust the viewfinder diopter to see well enough to frame, try shooting without your glasses a time or two.

3. Get used to looking through the viewfinder even when wearing your glasses.  I wear glasses, and don't take them off for looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2013)

A mentioned, using the viewfinder helps to stabilize the camera.

A problem with using the rear LCD outside in the daytime is that sometimes it's hard to see because there is a lot of ambient light falling on it.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 27, 2013)

I look through the viewfinder a lot.  I see better than looking in the live view.  It is easy to see the details and get the right composition. Be a man, use a viewfinder.  Live view is for sissy!:greenpbl:


----------



## marie1128 (Oct 27, 2013)

peter27 said:


> OP, you say that you never see professional photographers using the LCD when shooting, and at the same time you state in your signature that you are at a very early stage in your own photography. Do you mind me asking, what contact have you had with professionals?



My sister in law and my husband's cousin are professional and both have taken photos of my family a few different times. They never used their LCD screens and they both have new enough cameras that have the LCD screen.

I rarely use the view finder, and I like the pictures I get, I just feel awkward, and I was wondering why more people don't use the LCD.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 27, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> peter27 said:
> 
> 
> > OP, you say that you never see professional photographers using the LCD when shooting, and at the same time you state in your signature that you are at a very early stage in your own photography. Do you mind me asking, what contact have you had with professionals?
> ...



Well Marie in the final analysis all that really matters are the results.  So if using the LCD works for you and your style of photography then by all means use the LCD and don't sweat the rest.  For me the LCD just isn't an option, too many of my pictures are tracking moving targets and it just isn't practical.  But just because your methodology might not work for some or might not be the same it really doesn't matter a bit, all that really matters is that you get the shot you want and are happy with it.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Imagine if a fast moving subject like a race car, it is hard to aim at that subject quickly at live viewing.  That is for the viewfinder comes in handy.  The live viewing come in handy when I raise my dslr high to shoot pictures.  I also use live view in hard to reach area like the interior of a car or an engine.  Either way is fine.


----------



## cynicaster (Oct 28, 2013)

The only times Id ever even consider using live view are:


Still life shot with lots of time to set it up.  Ill use live view, zoom in, and manually focus to get as sharp as possible. 
Some kind of shot where it would be impractical, uncomfortable, or impossible to get my eye up to the viewfinder (e.g., a shot with the camera just above a muddy ground, a shot with the camera held high up in the air, etc.) 
Shooting video (duh) 
 
Outside of these situations, live view is nothing but an unnecessary hindrance, IMO.


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 28, 2013)

Most photographers I work with in a professional environment usually use firewires straight to a studio computer or screen, the cameras we usually use are usually a lot nicer to use with your eye as you can adjust it etc unlike live view on cameras, and after taking the images around 1-2 seconds later I'd talk to my studio partner to make sure everything looks great on the computer before continuing. In a sentence for studio photography live view is pretty obsolete for studio, not sure how it fairs elsewhere


----------



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2013)

i abstain from using the viewfinder only in very poor lighting conditions to get the right focus.


----------



## EAMArt (Oct 30, 2013)

90% of the time I use viewfinder because:
You can see better.
All the information is closer so you eye does not have to travel from one side of the view to another.
The shutter is faster.
My face keeps the camera still. 
You step in to the moment and tune out the outside world.
Your eye/head tracks faster. 
When I use the LCD.
When I have to poke my camera above a crowd.
When I don't feel like getting down and dirty. 
Sometimes when I use an tripod


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2013)

I think most replies have covered it pretty well.  

The most important reasons to use the viewfinder over the LCD are;
It makes you hold the camera with more stability, which improves the quality of your photos.
It is a real view, not a view that has to pass through electronics first.
It uses a faster method of autofocus*

*When in live view (LCD) mode, you will have a few options for AF.  One is the same slow AF that you find in practically all point & shoot digital cameras.  Another mode is where the camera uses the main AF system, but in order to do it, the camera has to flip the mirror down and thus cut the feed to the LCD for a brief moment.  
If you use the viewfinder, the camera is always able to use it's main (fast) AF system.


I always have a good laugh when I'm at or shooting a wedding these days.  The bride comes out to walk down the isle, and pracically all the guests start taking photos with their arms out in front of them.  That is probably the worst way to hold a camera.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 30, 2013)

Imagine this all with DSLR's.


----------



## marie1128 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies and insight!


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 30, 2013)

A lot of what I'm about to say has probably already been said but oh well...

First, not trying to be mean just for future reference most people call it a viewfinder, not an eye piece. 

When using live view it does not focus as fast and that is true for literally ALL cameras. Also, if the sun is out and it's very bright it might be a bit hard to see the LCD screen. 

Hope this helped. 

-Luke


----------



## skieur (Oct 30, 2013)

The quality and functionality of live view varies CONSIDERABLY from one camera make to another and even from one model to another. Sony with an articulated screen (not the only make with that feature) has, nevertheless according to the reviewers the BEST implementation of this particular feature.  A bright, high resolution live view has less of a viewing problem in outdoor lighting conditions.  An articulated screen means that you can shoot from the waist in street photography or portraits while still making eye contact with the subject.  It also makes it easier to shoot over the heads of a crowd, even if hand holding is necessary.  Live view is also great for avoiding kneeling in the mud or wet grass to get a low angle shot.  I find it much easier to use live view than the viewfinder, when shooting panoramas and trying to keep the full screen level as I pan.  Regular fast autofocus is a given using live view.

Certainly I use the viewfinder as well, but for some shots live view is the best approach.


----------



## skieur (Oct 30, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> I think most replies have covered it pretty well.
> 
> The most important reasons to use the viewfinder over the LCD are;
> It makes you hold the camera with more stability, which improves the quality of your photos.
> ...



True for your camera perhaps, but not all cameras. Certainly NOT mine.


----------



## marie1128 (Oct 31, 2013)

Luke345678 said:


> First, not trying to be mean just for future reference most people call it a viewfinder, not an eye piece.
> 
> -Luke



I couldn't think of the right term and I was being lazy lol. No rudeness taken


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 1, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> *When in live view (LCD) mode, you will have a few options for AF.  One is the same slow AF that you find in practically all point & shoot digital cameras.  Another mode is where the camera uses the main AF system, but in order to do it, the camera has to flip the mirror down and thus cut the feed to the LCD for a brief moment.
> If you use the viewfinder, the camera is always able to use it's main (fast) AF system.



All but Sony SLT models do. The SLT models use phase detection in both Live View and the EVF. That's about the only exception I'm aware of.

I hate using live view. At night, sometimes it's necessary to get ANY kind of focus from my E-450 at night when using manual focus, and the contrast detect AF system has 11 points vs. 3 in the phase detect, but I just hate using it. Muuuuuch prefer the viewfinder.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > *When in live view (LCD) mode, you will have a few options for AF.  One is the same slow AF that you find in practically all point & shoot digital cameras.  Another mode is where the camera uses the main AF system, but in order to do it, the camera has to flip the mirror down and thus cut the feed to the LCD for a brief moment.
> ...



Other Sony SLRs and some of the more advanced Canons.


----------



## glun (Nov 9, 2013)

Using the eye piece gives you a more accurate color and lighting when you take pictures. Live view is good only if you are shooting in a weird angle (eg shooting a flower on the ground from bottom) but looking at a monitor is always not as good as using your own eyes.


----------

